# KUSURI WORMER PLUS... EFFECTIVE???



## pongpagong (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi I just bought this product from the seller in UK..How effective is this? any side effects or it is safe to use for my tortoises? it is Flubendazole-based medication..please help..thanks and God bless


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2010)

You've spelled the chemical in your new wormer as "flu..." If that's a mis spelling and you meant to write "fenbendazol", then yes, its ok to use on tortoises.


----------



## Laura (Oct 24, 2010)

What else is in it? Fenbendazol is safe.. but you said Based.. 
is there another drug or just flavor?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 24, 2010)

flubendazole is an anthelmintic ,it is used to kill parasites in fish by just putting it in the water, it also will kill hydra and snails. it is also used on cats and dogs.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh...

In that case I would have to say no, don't use it on your tortoise. What we use for turtles and tortoises is fenbendazole.


----------



## pongpagong (Oct 24, 2010)

http://www.petsparade.co.uk/reptiles/medications-treatments/?p=4558 ......here are the infos about the product..there is Kusuri for koi fish and there is Kusuri for tortoise..so i dont really know if this ik ok..thanks for the reply guys..


----------



## tortoisenerd (Oct 24, 2010)

Also, unless you have so many torts that it isn't cost effective to get fecal tests, getting the test done at the vet (or learning to do it yourself with a microscope) is the way to go, and then have any particular parasites treated. Just deworming would only treat worms, not anything else, and can be rough on the tort (as well as they can become tolerant to the meds if they do need them down the road). I also like the peace of mind of having my vet's opinion on med and dosage. I believe in getting fecal tests done every 6 to 12 months (and immediately after getting a tort, and then a few months after, and then get on a regular schedule). Even captive bred torts can have high parasite loads from their mom or cage mates. Best wishes.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 24, 2010)

After doing more reading about flubendazole and fenbendazole I wouldn't be afraid to use it,they are almost the same, flubendazole is more soluble in water, that is why it is used for fish instead of fenbendazole. I like the idea of being able to de-worm a tortoise by just adding it to the water during a soak (or sprinkling it on their food).


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 24, 2010)

Len said:


> . I like the idea of being able to de-worm a tortoise by just adding it to the water during a soak (or sprinkling it on their food).



Would cut down on some of the stress.


----------



## pongpagong (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you guys..you are all awesome!!! God bless


----------

